

Show HN: RegExd | A JavaScript Regular Expression Builder, Tester, Formatter - rand_hx
http://randhx.github.com/regexd/
Hey guys, I just finished putting together a(nother) web based regular expression tool for JavaScript.<p>When working with regular expressions I've always found them tough to read when single line formatted. Debugging is also time consuming trying to look for syntax errors.<p>RegExd auto-formats single line regular expressions into multiple lines with indentation to make it easier to drill down into each part. If an expression doesn't compile, it searches for the longest valid sub-expression and highlights the error.<p>There's also a few other features, but I'll leave those to be discovered.<p>Feedback is appreciated!
======
rand_hx
Hey guys, I just created a(nother) web based regular expression tool for
JavaScript.

When working with regular expressions I find reading and debugging single line
regular expressions time consuming.

RegExd auto formats single line regular expressions into multiple lines where
individual parts can be easily targeted. If an expression is invalid, RegExd
will search for the longest valid sub-expression and highlight the error.

There are a few other features but I'll leave those to be discovered.

Feedback is appreciated!

